# Site running slow.



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 6, 2014)

Alright I'm just trying to figure out if this is on my end or if it's happening to other people.

Since around, 11pm CET or so last night the site, for me, has been running really slow. It will take literally minutes to open a page, sometimes the pages just time out and don't load. Chat wont update when I have it open, and it'll take forever for a line of text to send via chat. I've tried a bunch of things to speed it up on my end and none of them worked, and this is the only website I'm experiencing these load times on. 

Is this just happening to me or is the site just running slow for other people too?


----------



## CatParty (Jul 6, 2014)

try downloading more ram


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 6, 2014)

CatParty said:


> try downloading more ram


Doing that plus deleting System 32 for extra speed didn't do anything.

It seems to be a little better now, but the pages still like to time out and I'm getting Java errors when I try to like posts.


----------



## NoDarkies (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm experiencing the same issue as CAG.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 7, 2014)

NoDarkies said:


> I'm experiencing the same issue as CAG.


Bob's Ghost took the innernet outback and put it down under.


----------



## Judge Willow Giovanna (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm actually experiencing the same thing.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 7, 2014)

Am seeing how the website is from my phone, seems fine until I log in


Edit: Seems back to normal now..


----------



## Holdek (Jul 10, 2014)

NoDarkies said:


> I'm experiencing the same issue as CAG.


That can't be good...


----------



## Male (Jul 10, 2014)

come on people step it up ur 2 slow


----------



## Watcher (Jul 10, 2014)

Delete system32

It makes your pc faster


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 13, 2014)

Site running extremely slow for me. I can't currently load the front page or chat at all, the forums are working though, just about.


----------



## Bgheff (Aug 13, 2014)

Nulls fault, as usual.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 13, 2014)

download more ram


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hm I'm thinking this may be a problem my end actually, it's working fine in IE but not chrome... nvm


----------



## CatParty (Aug 13, 2014)

use firefox and get a mac


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 13, 2014)

Get a mac, and follow these steps:


----------



## CatParty (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Null (Aug 14, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


Coke Zero is an integral part of this process, as demonstrated. I use it on my job daily.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Aug 14, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


Jace could get a job doing that.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 14, 2014)

I recently installed Sonic into my computer. It certainly makes it go fast.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 15, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I recently installed Sonic into my computer. It certainly makes it go fast.


Looks good. It could make my cooking in my CPU faster.


----------

